# PRIDE FC 34: Kamikaze Discussion Thread



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*PRIDE 34: KAMIKAZE*
Date: 4/7/2007
Event Type: PRIDE FC Pay Per View
Location: Saitama Super Arena (Saitama, Japan)​
----------

*Fight Card:*

Wanderlei Silva vs. Igor Vovchanchyn [pending Silva's medical clearance]
Ricardo Arona vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
Shinya Aoki vs. Brian Lo-A-Njoe
Zelg Galesic vs. Makoto Takimoto
Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Jeff Monson
Don Frye vs. James Thompson
Yoshihiro Nakao vs. Edson Drago
Bazigit Atajev vs. Gilbert Yvel
Butterbean vs. Zuluzinho


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure about anyone else, but I'm really excited to see Sokoudjou fight again. Lets see if it was a fluke or not. And him vs. Arona? Seems like they're pretty high on this kid, and why not after his first performance. We'll see if he can keep it up.

As for the rest of the card, seeing Hunt will be nice. Hopefully he's fighting Barnett. 

Too bad we're gonna have to wait a long time for this card to fill out.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hunt vs Barnett would be great. Hopefully Big Nog has a match.*


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

*prays to MMA GODS that Hunt is fighting Barnett*


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

i would doubt this would happen, considering they are friends AND Josh owned Hunt in 1 minute. Hunt may have improved, but still it wouldnt be an exciting main event.

Hunt vs Yoshida, im pretty sure thats going to happen with the fighters we have so far.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah Hunt vs Barnett II wouldn't make any sense. Barnett completely tooled Hunt last time. No need for a rematch until Hunt gets a few wins together. I think it may be Hunt vs Fujita as the main event. There are strong rumors that Fujita is fighting in the main event, and Hunt seems like the logical opponent. You get the iron head against the concrete chin.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Arona will tap Sokoudjou out in under 3 minutes. Stupid fight, Arona will prove that he was a one hit wonder.


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

I can not wait to see Sokoudjou fight again, after that amazingly quick fight in Pride 33. Should be cool to see if he really his a beast.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

arona will destroy him.


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

*SOKOUDJOU!!!*First round TKO.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Arona vs Sok? I could use the points:cheeky4:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

*Wanderlei fighting at Pride 34 Kamikaze. Others confirmed*

Check out this article. Wanderlei will be fighting on the next Pride card. Also confirmed are Josh Barnett, Fujita and Butterbean. Looks like they really dont care about what the NSAC's rules of having Wanderlei taking time off. Maybe he wont be coming back to Nevada.Pride’s Kamikaze Show - MMAUniverse.com


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

o WTF! Wandy really wants to redeem himself.. not a lot of fighters would accept to do that


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

I wonder who Wanderlei will be fighting. I think that we will see the old Wanderlei back in action because he has that desire and motivation even more because he wants his belt back badly. So Barnett will probably fight Fujita or Hunt. Im excited already.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Split said:


> o WTF! Wandy really wants to redeem himself.. not a lot of fighters would accept to do that


Yeah, I give him alot of respect for getting back into the ring so soon. He wants to get his belt back so bad probably. I think that he will once again hold that belt.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

I was kind of wondering if I would buy UFC 69 or Pride since they are on the same day. The UFC event looks way boring and now that Pride 34 is coming together I think I have made my decision.


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

wandy is suspended till 4/11 and hes fighting on 4/8 does the Nsac rule work in japan??? if it does would this mean further punishment for wandy or NSAC will punish Wandy and PRIDE?? idk why pride would throw all that alway if Wandy fighting before hes suspension is over would keep pride returning to America? personally idc if pride comes over the Nuttsac rule suck balls anyway 4 point strike is the shit sum1 clearify this plz


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

After the whole Ed Fishman fiasco I dont think Pride is to worried about coming back to America or the NSAC for awhile.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

He needs some time off. Two nasty KO's that close to each other can't be good. Let his stablemate, take a shot at the title, he's been waiting for awhile.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

brief said:


> He needs some time off. Two nasty KO's that close to each other can't be good. Let his stablemate, take a shot at the title, he's been waiting for awhile.


For some people that may be good. But wandy could be really hungry right now. And maybe he has that hunger that irritates him so much he wants to kill someone. So this could be good for him.

But in the end, if wandy wants to get his belt back...shogun must be kinda pissed. I see that if wandy gets the belt back, shogun may move to a different camp. This is a possibility, one cannot live in another person's shadow forever.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

schizovboi said:


> wandy is suspended till 4/11 and hes fighting on 4/8 does the Nsac rule work in japan??? if it does would this mean further punishment for wandy or NSAC will punish Wandy and PRIDE?? idk why pride would throw all that alway if Wandy fighting before hes suspension is over would keep pride returning to America? personally idc if pride comes over the Nuttsac rule suck balls anyway 4 point strike is the shit sum1 clearify this plz


The NSAC doesnt rule the whole world. There is nothing they can do if Wanderlei fights over in Japan. Unless Wanderlei wants to come back to America and fight, I dont think that it will be a problem. Pride will probably be staying out of the US for some time. Maybe this is what they need.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's true then that Wand fights again and since we have some more names who do you think is gonna be his opponent?
Oh and Shogun must definetely have his chance.It will be unfair for a fighter with a 12-1 record not to have a single chance to become champion.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i hope wandy comes back and shut a lot of his critics up.to quote mopreme shakur ,judge a person on how they come back from hardship thet shows there true character


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty interesting list of names so far. It doesn't necessarily mean that those guys will be fighting one another. We could see the Hunt vs. Butterbean match that was supposed to happen at PRIDE 32. That would be a fun match. I certainly hope they don't match Butterbean up with Zuluzinho. I don't think the ring could hold all that weight.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

If both UFC and Pride are on the same day, im definitely going with PRIDE, they always put on a dam impressive show, and the fights are not boring. Like Pride 33, all it was, were knockouts, submissions, and even there less known fighters, that 1st fight, but on a dam good fight, as compared to the last UFC Card, only good match was Randy kick Tims A$$


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

chuteboxe will be back


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Why does the poster say "pending approval by NSAC" when talking about Silva??? If he gets KO'd here does that mean he can't fight in Japan either or is it a top secret plan and they bringing it to the US? When it comes to fighting in other countries I get confused by this stuff.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

sweet now i can watch UFC 10-1 and Pride from 2-6

will be a good weekend


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Why does the poster say "pending approval by NSAC" when talking about Silva??? If he gets KO'd here does that mean he can't fight in Japan either or is it a top secret plan and they bringing it to the US? When it comes to fighting in other countries I get confused by this stuff.


No but it can hurt his fighting status in the US later and he can be fined. So say when PRIDE wants to come back to the US, or Wanderlei decides to leave PRIDE for the UFC he could be suspended for a long time and it would put any fight in the US on hold. I'm sure he doesn't want to risk that, and PRIDE doesn't want to risk that if they hold any future events in the US.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, hopefully he will redeem himself. He hasn't been himself lately.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*A Pride 34 poster is up on the PrideFC site.*

It shows Wandy, Hunt, Sokoudjou, Fujita, Arona, Zulozinho, Minowa, and Butterbean. It also states that Wanderlei will fight "Pending NSAC approval".


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> It shows Wandy, Hunt, Sokoudjou, Fujita, Arona, Zulozinho, Minowa, and Butterbean. It also states that Wanderlei will fight "Pending NSAC approval".


Yeah, Wandy is not supposed to fight until April 11th, but the NSAC said that if a docter ok's him in Japan and the NSAC goes over his medical records that they might lift the suspension and let him fight on April 7th. This is going to be another good event. And it looks like Pride wants to come back to the US since they are keeping good relations with the NSAC.:thumbsup:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

schizovboi said:


> wandy is suspended till 4/11 and hes fighting on 4/8 does the Nsac rule work in japan??? if it does would this mean further punishment for wandy or NSAC will punish Wandy and PRIDE?? idk why pride would throw all that alway if Wandy fighting before hes suspension is over would keep pride returning to America? personally idc if pride comes over the Nuttsac rule suck balls anyway 4 point strike is the shit sum1 clearify this plz


NSAC= Nevada State Athletic Commission so Japan I think is outside their jurisdiction.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

buo said:


> NSAC= Nevada State Athletic Commission so Japan I think is outside their jurisdiction.


Yes, you are right but even though they would have no say in this they expect Pride to respect their rules even if they are fighting in Japan. Plus I dont think that Pride wants to get on the NSAC's bad side since they most likely plan on coming back to the US.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

*PRIDE 34 Rumors/Fighters/ETC Thread*

There are a ton of fighters being announced and rumors for the fights, so here's a place to put them.

This from mmaweekly.com:


> Dream Stage Entertainment, the parent company of Pride Fighting Championships, has announced a list of the potential participants for Pride 34: Kamikazi on April 8th. For the first time in Pride history, the U.S. Pay-Per-View will air live from Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> Fighters expected to participate include:
> 
> ...


Also its been rumored that Sokoudjou is fighting Ricardo Arona. He's on the poster as well.










Also, as I mentioned in another thread, Jeff Monson wrote on his blog that he will be fighting Kazuyuki Fujita.
http://www.mmaforum.com/pride-fighting-championships/10428-jeff-monson-vs-kazuyuki-fujita.html


So far PRIDE 34 is still just a list of fighters, but its starting to come together.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Updated first post!*


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

VinceD said:


> Yes, you are right but even though they would have no say in this they expect Pride to respect their rules even if they are fighting in Japan. Plus I dont think that Pride wants to get on the NSAC's bad side since they most likely plan on coming back to the US.


oh ok...I guess the medical suspensions must be lifted first as the Pride 34 poster suggest.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

So far it looks to be an exciting event. I cant wait!


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Going to be another exciting event by Pride. Im sure that they will lift the suspension on Wanderlei so he will be able to fight. Im just curious as to who his opponent will be if he does fight.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Mark Hunto...

Hell yeah.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ehhhhh nuttin really too exciting, no Shogun, no Fedor, ill watch it but I dont think it will be that great :thumbsdown:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> ehhhhh nuttin really too exciting, no Shogun, no Fedor, ill watch it but I dont think it will be that great :thumbsdown:


Yeah, I know what you mean. But at least we will get to watch Fedor beat some ass the weekend after. And then the weekend after we will get to see CroCop beat some ass. So far April looks to be a good month.:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think with Hunt/Bean/Zulu on the card they are going to start the rumored superheavyweight division?

MMAWeekly has got Arona fight Sokoudjou, however I would much rather see Arona/Silva 3. I can't wait to see Kang fight again, and I can't wait for a Kang/Filho fight to sooner or later materialize. Also Kang needs to avenge his "loss" to Misaki.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> ehhhhh nuttin really too exciting, no Shogun, no Fedor, ill watch it but I dont think it will be that great :thumbsdown:



why isnt shogun fighting?.. takin a rest?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Barnett, Wanderlei, Hunt, Fujita vs Monson, Arona, Cabbage, Sergei, Zulu... how could you not be excited for this card?


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Organik said:


> why isnt shogun fighting?.. takin a rest?


Who knows, maybe he will. There is nothing stopping him from fighting I dont think. And I know that they dont have all of the fighters announced yet so we will see.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Organik said:


> why isnt shogun fighting?.. takin a rest?


Maybe hes gettin ready for his fight with Hendo


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Barnett, Wanderlei, Hunt, Fujita vs Monson, Arona, Cabbage, Sergei, Zulu... how could you not be excited for this card?


agreed......what the hell are you guys thinking!


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

IMO its too early for Wandy. I think he needs to heal some more before fighting again. He also needs to lose some of that mass that he put on for the OWGP. He looked slow against Hendo regardless of his illness. He's just not as mobile at 215lbs as he is around 200-205libs.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Confirmed fights for Pride 34*

3 fights have been officially announced for the Pride 34 PPV event!

"African Assassin" Sokoudjou vs. "The Brazilian Tiger" Ricardo Arona
Shinya "Gumby"(That's my own nickname for him ) Aoki vs. Brian Lo An Joe
Makoto Takimoto vs. Zelg "Lil Cro Cop" Galesic









Sokoudjou vs. Arona should be really good and we can find out if the "African Assassin" is for real. War Sokoudjou!!!

I'm stoked to see Aoki again, I have no idea who Brian Lo An Joe is:dunno: 

More importantly...

*War Zelg!!!!*

Edit: I just did the Curley Shuffle (noises and all). I got a little bit of rug-burn, but it was worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Zelg! This is exciting stuff. Arona vs. Sokoudjou should be fun. See if this kid is the real deal or if Arona will just walk through him like lil Nog should have.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you tell me something more about this lil Cro-cop.I've have only watched Pride and have no idea about the rest of the MMA athletes.How old is he?Where has he being fighting and is he really good.I always like it when new blood arrives and especially if they are potential stars.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

KTs_2007 said:


> Can you tell me something more about this lil Cro-cop.I've have only watched Pride and have no idea about the rest of the MMA athletes.How old is he?Where has he being fighting and is he really good.I always like it when new blood arrives and especially if they are potential stars.


Zelg Galesic is a young fighter making his way up the ranks and has now reached the major league. He is from Croatia and has some devastating kicks, thus the moniker "Lil Cro Cop". In addition he had decent boxing skills and some ground skills. Most of his wins are by KO or TKO. The man is pure action!

Check out this highlight video.

I'm so freakin' happy. Pride does it again.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks man.There plenty of videos there as well so i'll take a closer look.But he seems an impressive striker and i saw a couple of submissions and stomps as well.Is he going to fight in the welterweight or in the middleweight division?


----------



## Vinty (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like a good striker should be exciting


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

IMO its too early for Wandy to fight again. I can understand him wanting to get back in the ring ASAP but two brutal knockouts in a 6 month period is too much. Not to mention the fact that if you look at where Hendo hit him with that hook, you'll notice that its in roughly the same place Cro Cop caught him w/ the LHK. He needs to take some time off. Plus he looked like a tank against Hendo. Not explosive at all regardless of his illness. He's beefed up too much. He needs to get his fighting weight down to between 200-208 tops. A fighting weight of 215 is way to heavy for him IMO.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> 3 fights have been officially announced for the Pride 34 PPV event!
> 
> *"African Assassin" Sokoudjou vs. "The Brazilian Tiger" Ricardo Arona*Shinya "Gumby"(That's my own nickname for him ) Aoki vs. Brian Lo An Joe
> Makoto Takimoto vs. Zelg "Lil Cro Cop" Galesic
> ...


Man Pride isnt beating around the bush with Sokoudjou. He's fighting two of the top MW in Pride in a span of two months. Personlly Lil Nog should get a re-match just to see if that was a fluke loss.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

It's great to see Galesic and Aoki on the card, but both of their opponents aren't very good. Sokoudjou vs. Arona should be a good one. I hope the next few fights they add to the card are more competitive. I don't see Lo-A-Njoe or Takimoto having a chance in hell of winning their fights. Both guys have a under .500 record and are facing 2 very good, young, up and coming fighters.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> It's great to see Galesic and Aoki on the card, but both of their opponents aren't very good. Sokoudjou vs. Arona should be a good one. I hope the next few fights they add to the card are more competitive. I don't see Lo-A-Njoe or Takimoto having a chance in hell of winning their fights. Both guys have a under .500 record and are facing 2 very good, young, up and coming fighters.


I agree about Aoki. I would like to see him fight a high caliber opponent (maybe Kawajiri?), but again I know nothing of Brian Lo An Joe. Who knows, maybe he will turn out to be a phenom? :dunno: 
As for Zelg, I think it makes sense. It is his first fight in a major organization after all. I see this as an introduction to the majors fight for Zelg and a redemption fight for Takimoto. I see where you are coming from though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, Aoki is one of the best today, and he's taking on some guy I've never heard of. Great matchmaking from Pride.

"You guys want Aoki vs Melendez? Ha, you ain't gettin' it! Learn to love Aoki vs some dude we picked out of a hat at random!"

I am blaming Jerry(Gary) Millen just for the hell of it. Screw you, Millen!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

its going to be hard for sokoudjou.. arona is a very hard guy to hit standing up, by the way he fights.. always his hands high and when he throws hits, he just comes forward and always hit to take you down after.. anyways i hope arona is going to make a great fight so he can finally get closer to a title shot.. 

about that zelg guy, i dont get why hes called lil mirko.. i just saw that highlight, and all those flashy kicks he did were in non mma fights.. he reminds me more of gomi by the way he fights.. he looks freaking aggressive..

Aoki should of fought a better fighter..actually i dont think anybody knows who that other guy is.. but hey, no1 knew who sokoudjou was right?


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

That lo an joe was released from prison 8 months ago or so says Pride.I don't know if he's a good fighter but i expect some bad ass attitude.That is gonna be entertaining


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmmmm, Pride could really play up the prison part. Like, have the guy come out in an orange jumpsuit. Like Sokoudjo is African, LoJo is a convict on the run. Hey, he can even be escorted by Takada in a police uniform.

It's times like these that I wish Mauro was still commentating for Pride.

Mauro: Will Shinya Aoki be able to give Lo An Joe a lethal injection of pain, or will Lo An Joe be able to escape Aoki's prison of punishment?


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Split said:


> its going to be hard for sokoudjou.. arona is a very hard guy to hit standing up, by the way he fights.. always his hands high and when he throws hits, he just comes forward and always hit to take you down after.. anyways i hope arona is going to make a great fight so he can finally get closer to a title shot..
> 
> about that zelg guy, i dont get why hes called lil mirko.. i just saw that highlight, and all those flashy kicks he did were in non mma fights.. he reminds me more of gomi by the way he fights.. he looks freaking aggressive..
> 
> Aoki should of fought a better fighter..actually i dont think anybody knows who that other guy is.. but hey, no1 knew who sokoudjou was right?



They call Zelg Lil Cro Cop because he's Croatian, has sparred with Mirko in the past, and because 5 of his 6 wins have come by KO/TKO. It's not his official nickname or anything, just something he was dubbed by the media and his peers.

I really wouldn't compare Lo-A-Njoe to Sokoudjou. Soko just had his 1st pro match last year in July. Lo-A-Njoe has been fighting in MMA since 1998. He's a solid dutch kickboxer, but he's just not suited for MMA. He has very weak submission skills and hasn't beaten a fighter with a record above .500.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Updated the first post.

Added a vBookie for Sokoudjou vs Arona.

Stop making threads about the same PPV, I had to merge 4 or 5 of them. There is only one PPV for Pride right now, we don't need 5 threads about it. 

All Pride 34 threads will get merged with this one.*


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

So now Barnett might not be fighting at Pride 34 he said so himself on his myspace blog I guess.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok im a bit confused..

Pride 34 is going to be aired in North America at what time and what date? april 8th or 7th?? on the poster it says april 7th, at 11 pm.. is that japan time or US time?


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

Split said:


> Ok im a bit confused..
> 
> Pride 34 is going to be aired in North America at what time and what date? april 8th or 7th?? on the poster it says april 7th, at 11 pm.. is that japan time or US time?


2:30 AM east coast baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Hmmmm, Pride could really play up the prison part. Like, have the guy come out in an orange jumpsuit. Like Sokoudjo is African, LoJo is a convict on the run. Hey, he can even be escorted by Takada in a police uniform.
> 
> It's times like these that I wish Mauro was still commentating for Pride.
> 
> Mauro: Will Shinya Aoki be able to give Lo An Joe a lethal injection of pain, or will Lo An Joe be able to escape Aoki's prison of punishment?


That's a great idea. They could have him and his entourage come out chained together like a chain-gang. It would be every bit as good as Kimo carrying the cross, though not as good as an Akihiro Gono entrance and not even close to a Genki Sudo entrance.:thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

this will be a good event 
i cant wait to see how silva will fight 
and i dont like hunt but i like to see him fight


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> That's a great idea. They could have him and his entourage come out chained together like a chain-gang. It would be every bit as good as Kimo carrying the cross, though not as good as an Akihiro Gono entrance and not even close to a Genki Sudo entrance.:thumbsup:


According to pride:"Known to make his appearance onto the ring in a prisoner outfit, wearing a black mask and chains around his hands and feet,".Now that would be funny i think.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry guys, but it's early and i didn't want to thumb through the whole thread...

so, who's this lil' cro cop guy? give me info!


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Zelg Galesic is a young fighter making his way up the ranks and has now reached the major league. He is from Croatia and has some devastating kicks, thus the moniker "Lil Cro Cop". In addition he had decent boxing skills and some ground skills. Most of his wins are by KO or TKO. The man is pure action!
> 
> Check out this highlight video.
> 
> I'm so freakin' happy. Pride does it again.


This was an answer from the 6th page of the thread


----------



## PremiumFighter (Feb 7, 2007)

Just a quick question:

Is there anyway to view pride events in the UK on TV, i've done my re search and found no channel what broadcasts it... if no it's fine I can just stick to torrents but I would rather watch Pride 34 on my big tv then a computer screen.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

schizovboi said:


> wandy is suspended till 4/11 and hes fighting on 4/8 does the Nsac rule work in japan??? if it does would this mean further punishment for wandy or NSAC will punish Wandy and PRIDE?? idk why pride would throw all that alway if Wandy fighting before hes suspension is over would keep pride returning to America? personally idc if pride comes over the Nuttsac rule suck balls anyway 4 point strike is the shit sum1 clearify this plz



Nevada SAC only dictates Nevada. He is suspended in Nevada and that's it.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> Nevada SAC only dictates Nevada. He is suspended in Nevada and that's it.


You are right, but if he ever wants to fight in Nevada again, he'll have to respect the NSAC ruling. Just because it's only the NSAC doesn't mean that they can be disregarded as nothing. NSAC has alot of pull. Also if Wanderlei fought without the NSAC permission, PRIDE could risk losing their promotional license in Nevada.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Grabaka said:


> You are right, but if he ever wants to fight in Nevada again, he'll have to respect the NSAC ruling. Just because it's only the NSAC doesn't mean that they can be disregarded as nothing. NSAC has alot of pull. Also if Wanderlei fought without the NSAC permission, PRIDE could risk losing their promotional license in Nevada.



Nevada is losing grasp and fast. Now that MMA events are moving to L.A. and maybe NYC in the future NSAC isn't and won't be on such a high horse. They're pricks anyway.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

I hate to break it to you but as far as I know New York wont even agree to sanction any mma fights, let alone with different rules. And im in NYC so if they are I would be really really ****ing excited!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*A couple of more fights are up Pride's Website (the Japanese site)*

Nakao "Kiss" Yoshihiro vs. Edson Drago
Don "The Predator" Prye vs. James "Mega Punk" Thompson

Also they are no longer showing Minowa's picture as a fighter on the card (I think, I don't understand Japanese so I could be wrong). Only Wanderlei's picture still appears there. With 8 fights already announced, Wandy vs. TBA could be the last fight.

The Pred. vs. Mega Punk is going to be a sick slugfest!

Edit:KTs_2007 beat me to it in a different thread. Props to him.


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

Who is this Nakao "Kiss" Yoshihiro guy?Does anyone know him?Also someone had mentioned something about Frye taking part in some K1 events last year.I wonder in what shape he is.Being 42 and facing a 13 years younger fighter might prove real hard. 


sirdilznik said:


> The Pred. vs. Mega Punk is going to be a sick slugfest!


I don't concider any of them a top fighter(well Frye due to age) but this might prove a reaaaaaaly entertaining fight.
In any case this card seems to lack a top fight.There's not even a champion(either weight or grand prix tournament)taking part plus no Nogueira,Hunt etc.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

no more Frye vs Minowa? phew, minowa was saved a brutal beating. Frye Vs Thompson should be a fun little slugfest, can't see anything overly technical happening. Drago vs Nakoa should be another good one, both are coming off a loss and have something to prove. 


KTS to answer your question, Nakao is basically known for being knocked out by Heath Hearing prefight for kissing Herring. that is how he got the nickname "kiss". he isn't a very active fighter(2 fights a year basically), so no surprise that you wouldn't recognize the name.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

This isn't the card I envisioned as DSE goes out. I would of liked to see more top fighters. This card should be entertaining. I just wanted a little more.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree man, you shouldnt hold back on your 'going away for good' party. Not having most of the top fighters is like having a dry bar.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I didn't read through all the pages and maybe this has been answered, Why does the NSAC have to approve Wanderlei's health, is it not going to be in Japan?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Card looks very _sub-par_ right now.

I'm not impressed.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Aoki over A-Njoe
Gelesic over Takimota
Sokjodjou over Arona
Silva over Vovchanchyn
Drago over Nakao
Atajev over Yvel
Butterbean over Zuluzinho
Frye over Thompson
Monson over Fujita

Most Looking Forward To-To Least

Arona vs Sokjoudjou
Fujita vs Monson
Gelesic vs Takimota
Frye vs Thompson
Silva vs Vovchanchyn
Butterbean vs Zuluzinho
Aoki vs A-Njoe
Yvel vs Atajev
Nakao vs Drago

I wonder if we have a new breed of HW's in Nakao, Drago & Atajev.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think this card will be good. Frye vs Thompson will be awesome, I wonder if he'll go for the same approach as he did vs Aleksander? Fujita and Monson could be cool, and a really good test for Monson. Arona is going to kill Sok, and Butterbean vs Zulu could be _entertaining_. The fights arent top fighters but I tihnk their is potential for some entertaining fights


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

Butterbean is ALWAYS entertaining. James Thompson is always entertaining. Zulu is a giant freak. Wand is a god and a devil. Igor is Ice Cold. SOKOUDJOU is the new 'it' fighter. Don Frye, star of Godzilla Final Wars!!!!! Arona is boring, but seems to fight good fighters. Fujita always kicks ass, and Monson is a UFC guy.


KILLER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I didn't read through all the pages and maybe this has been answered, Why does the NSAC have to approve Wanderlei's health, is it not going to be in Japan?


So he can come back and fight in the future.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, Pride has never dissapointed me in the past, and i'm sure that it won't happen whit Kamikaze, specially whit gelesic's debut and sok's fight. This card is way better than UFC 69
PS: butterbeaann!! :laugh:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Face Stomper said:


> Butterbean is ALWAYS entertaining. James Thompson is always entertaining. Zulu is a giant freak. Wand is a god and a devil. Igor is Ice Cold. SOKOUDJOU is the new 'it' fighter. Don Frye, star of Godzilla Final Wars!!!!! Arona is boring, but seems to fight good fighters. Fujita always kicks ass, and Monson is a UFC guy.
> 
> 
> KILLER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


No Wanderlei, he hasn't been cleared. Where did you hear about Igor? He's not on the card. Last I heard, he was retired :dunno:


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

theres a rumor about a surprise in the cards.


----------

